# Serious Camera?



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm looking at getting my first D-SLR camera and don't want to break the bank.

Want to experiment with HDR.

Is this a good one to start out with?

Nikon D3000 10.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens 


Thanks!


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

What is your budget? The D3000 is a good camera for a beginner. If you can spend a few dollars more, go for the D3100 kit. It is newer technology.

You might find these links helpful:

http://www.nikondigitutor.com/eng/d3000/index.html

http://www.nikondigitutor.com/eng/d3100/index.html

Regards...JL


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

One of the big investment decisions is what type of sensor you want. For Nikon, you need to decide if you want a DX (cropped - smaller sensor) or FX (full frame - or larger sensor). Once you decide (and there are pros and cons for both), then you can decide what lenses to buy. Nikon makes a number of wide angle lenses - both zoom and prime for just DX cameras. 

DX sensor Nikon cameras are cheaper, FX is more costly. DX lens do not really work on a FX camera body, while a FX lens will work on a DX body. The DX cropped sensor works just as well as the FX, but the FX (or pro cameras) are far better in low light / high ISOs. There are many other differences as well..I'd suggest using Google.

Once you get going, remember as your hobby progresses, DSLR cameras are rendered obsolete fairly quickly and people in the business tend to replace theirs ever few years - while a good lens will last decades. In other words (IMO), don't ask what camera to buy, ask what lens to buy.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I wouldn't even bring up FX. Get and stay with DX. The D7000 comes very close to FX in light sensitivity and dynamic range. DX a much better for the consumer. I shoot FX and DX. The AF-S DX lens are cheaper and lighter than the FX lens, and they come close in picture sharpness. Consumers are not going to make 16x20 prints where you may see a difference. The cheapest FX camera is around $2500 and the newest and best DX camera costs around $1000. Why a consumer is willing to pay another $1500 for FX is beyond my imagination.

PS. I shoot FX because I like the hefty weight of the camera and lens. Of course, they are mounted on a monopod. Kinda clumsy to take on a vacation where a P&S will do for those snapshota.  My recoomendation for Nikon DX camera, D3100 http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-D...F3LO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320238626&sr=8-1


----------



## 323idriver (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm still using an old D200 and it does everything I need...hell it will do more than I know how to do...it's capable of pictures far better than I could take.


----------



## jackalope (Jan 29, 2009)

If you plan to get even somewhat serious, you will end up shootng in manual mode. In this mode, ergonomics are important, especially having separate dials for aperture and shutter speed. 

You also want a good sensor (low noise at higher ISO) and decent lenses so you can shoot in low light situations without flash.

For the money get the Nikon D7000 (DX format). If you have the money, then I guess you can go FX like the D700.

Personally, my vote is the D7000 unless you NEED a full frame camera.

Sent from my EVO using Bimmer App


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

We've all made suggestions, but where has the OP gone? No sense discussing options if the OP has lost interest.

Just my $.02.......JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> We've all made suggestions, but where has the OP gone? No sense discussing options if the OP has lost interest.
> 
> Just my $.02.......JL


yea, where is he? :rofl:


----------



## Challenge64 (Jun 5, 2010)

Dave 330i said:


> yea, where is he? :rofl:


lol..don't know. a Serious Camera could mean FX..could mean DX. Check out both. Once you decide (to the OP), stick with it...as it is expensive to change your mind later on. FWIW I have 3 Nikon DSLRs. 2x DX, 1 FX. It's a fun hobby either way


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

I waited a couple days thinking I'd only see 1 or 2 replies. I'm here, thanks for all the responses!

Nikon D3000 Kit - 10.2-megapixel digital SLR camera with 18-55mm image-stabilizing lens


The price on this is quite enticing, as I don't want to spend alot on something I may not use as often as some of you all. Would this be good enough for a beginner?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep. plenty sufficient.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

agreed. didn't stick his neck out. Nice choice. Now, have some fun.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd get the D3100 over D3000, it's a much better camera. If that's out of budget get something used like a D50, D40x etc.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

In the States, the D3100 kit is approx. $100.00 more than a comparable D3000 kit. That is not alot for the additional features you get. Go with the D3100.

Regards....JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Just sayin. Just $100 more?


----------



## 08 335Ci (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd stay away from "in camera" HDR. The more gimicks added to your firmware .... means you give up something elsewhere. Get a dedicated HDR software package and try before you buy.

With HDR, the sharper the image, the better (in most cases). So don't scrimp on the lens filter/protector. The 18 - 55 VR lens is adequate in most situations, but if you intend to shoot a lot of cars, look into a wider lens (I use a 10 - 24 mm _f_3.5 VR a lot). You don't have to stand as far away so less people will walk between you and the subject. But be warned, you get what you pay for.

One nice thing about Nikon, Most of their older glass will work on the new cameras (with limits in some cases) so do your homework and keep your eyes open for deals.

Happy shooting.


----------



## Boing745 (Jun 27, 2009)

i have a d3100 and i love the camera but my problems is i never got into photography and want to a little more so i dont even know how to take nice looking pictures yet. They come out nice and clear but they dont look like theyre professional. They just look really clear. Id like to learn how to take better pics so they look more professional. I know the camera can do better then what it does now. No wonder it has so many setting but i dont know what many of them are. LOL 
Anybody knows of any good place where i can learn how to take pics, good pics? lol


----------



## 08 335Ci (Nov 29, 2011)

Boing745 said:


> i have a d3100 and i love the camera but my problems is i never got into photography and want to a little more so i dont even know how to take nice looking pictures yet. They come out nice and clear but they dont look like theyre professional. They just look really clear. Id like to learn how to take better pics so they look more professional. I know the camera can do better then what it does now. No wonder it has so many setting but i dont know what many of them are. LOL
> Anybody knows of any good place where i can learn how to take pics, good pics? lol


Don't ya just hate it when the camera is 'smarter' then the person holding it? 

Depending how serious you want to get, you could take an online course, do a web search for a local camera club or sign up for a beginner's course at the local community college or Vo-Tech school. There's also several good forums with projects, help and critiques of your work. You can also stop at your local library and borrow some books.

I'd suggest looking for a local club, but be aware that not all clubs are friendly to the less experienced. But find the right one and you'll be amazed at how much you can learn and how quickly.

Your assignment, should you choose to accept it, is to learn the meaning of the words: composition, depth of field, center weighted exposure and to explore the manual and shutter priority modes of your camera.

All you need is the desire and the willingness to experiment.

:thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

08 335Ci said:


> Don't ya just hate it when the camera is 'smarter' then the person holding it?
> 
> Depending how serious you want to get, you could take an online course, do a web search for a local camera club or sign up for a beginner's course at the local community college or Vo-Tech school. There's also several good forums with projects, help and critiques of your work. You can also stop at your local library and borrow some books.
> 
> ...


Well said. If the poster is anxious like I am with most new things, ask a friend who knows a little to share his experience. That would only take maybe an hour to understand the basics like focus, exposure, white balance, speed and aperture settings, and of course, composure like a pro.


----------



## 08 335Ci (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> Well said. If the poster is anxious like I am with most new things, ask a friend who knows a little to share his experience. That would only take maybe an hour to understand the basics like focus, exposure, white balance, speed and aperture settings, and of course, composure like a pro.


Aren't we a bit "optimistic"? :rofl: In a couple hours you might know what the words mean, but understanding how they "work" can only come with experience.

I've known people with a great knowledge of the mechanics of photography ..... and every one of their pictures was technically 'perfect' .... but they never could develop their 'eye' for photography. That's either something you have, or you don't. But most people can benefit from some outside help when it comes to pictures.

Remember, photography started as an experiment ... the "what if" question. Experiment, twist those dials and see what they do. With film, it was expensive but with digital ... who cares about 'expense'. For all you know, someone might like what they see, and start paying for some of your work. It has happened.


----------

